# Wheel Options for my Cruze



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yes, you should be able to fit any of the stock Chevy Cruze rims except for the ones that come on the Diesel Cruze. The biggest part is the 5x105 bolt pattern on the Cruzes that is not very common outside of GM.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

AustinR said:


> So I am looking to get new rims for my 2017 Chevy Cruze LS. Came with 15” rims and I am a bit of a newbie but could my car fit bigger rims like 17 or 18? I noticed there are not many aftermarket wheels that come in 15”. I know the premier and other trims came with them but I do not know if they had more space to fit the rims or what not. Appreciate any feedback!


Welcome Aboard!

Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's 
*Official Aftermarket Wheels Thread* 
Cruze OEM Wheel Options
Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

Remember to vote:

Spring 2021 MOTM Voting Thread
Spring 2021 COTM Voting Thread

and then consider running for either or both in the next run!


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

18" Wheels







www.cruzeculture.com




16,17,18,19 inch wheels


----------

